# Putting weight on a buck?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any ideas for a limited budget on how to safely put weight on a yearling buck?
We bought a really nicely bred yearling buck for our kids to breed to their does. He's been on pasture only, and is slim, but has so much potential.

He's doing great getting grain, and make sure he eats hay as soon as he is finished with his grain to help keep his stomach in good order.

Wormed him the day we got him, and treated for lice.

We feed 16% medicated pelleted feed, he's getting 1lb. in the morning and 1lb. in the evening <It does have AC in it>.

I have some rice bran oil left over from the kids 4-H does, could I give some of this on his grain to help and to help promote shine into his coat as well? I thought I read that rice bran oil is also very good for their digestive system.

He's been breeding too so that's using up energy. I don't have $$ for a bunch of supplement stuff, and want to be careful with him definitely don't want any UC issues


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would give the oil. It will help put some weight on.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You are already doing/did the right things. You could maybe up the pelleted feed a little. Did I miss the pictures?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We are slowly upping his grain since he's been on pasture. We just got him on Saturday I think I did leave that part out lol
We gave him almost 1/2lb. 2x a day on Sat followed with hay, did great, so Sun we upped it to 3/4lb. 2x a day, he did great again, so yesterday we started him on 1lb. 2x a day.

Sorry I should have added pictures here lol

He is registerable, have his application to send in but the kids needed to name him. They decided his name will be Locked and Loaded.
His sire is an ennobled buck with lots of other ennoblements in his pedigree. He's long, has a straight back and so far a great personality. 
He's 15mo.



















He has a very kind 'teenager' face


















I'll try to get better pictures of him this week.

Oh, he's been very busy. I think he's bred at least 3-4 of the 5 does already! Now we'll wait and see if they come back in heat in a few weeks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, give him the oil. Just a little at a time. You could also add BOSS to it if you dont already.
He's a nice boy, I really like his bone structure.
My guy is busy too, he doesnt always finish his ration. Since Im here all the time I bring it back during the day but it's hit & miss on whether he finishes it.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

How old is he?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with advice given.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks pretty good for being on pasture. I'm sure with some grain and the oil he should pick up weight pretty fast.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks really nice! Congrats! We have always used BOSS, and it has worked really well for weight gain. One 50lb bag lasts a long time, too. Good luck with him, and I can't wait to see his kids!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trust in what you are doing. Be patient. The change will probably be striking after some time goes by, but you can't cheat time. One of my best does is a doe I picked up off Craigslist that I really just bought to add numbers when I first started. I couldn't see the quality at the time as she was only getting minimal care and was still pretty young. After being in my program, that really isn't anything special, for a couple of years, she's turned into a very productive and attractive brood doe. It was just beginners luck that I bought her, but time and basic goat care is what got her to where she is now.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

that boy doesnt need anything else... he is "healthy" enough already


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Think I agree with TGD-Farms, he is beautiful right now!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  He looks great from the side, but he's way too narrow if you look down his back. He just needs some more meat on him and he'll be good to go.

He's such an easy going youngster for being a pasture buck. But being a buck I know to be cautious especially since this is his first time with girls lol

I think we'll give him a little rice bran oil on his morning feed <he eats alone in the mornings>, so I can use the rest of it up. Then we'll switch him to BOSS if he needs it


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just the breeding process will prevent him from gaining weight. His hormones are sky high all his stored energy is quickly be used up. If he makes it though breeding season without loosing weight it would be a miracle . After he's through he should be able pack the weight on.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

I think he looks pretty good too, and would agree with the advice given so far. A little extra supplement, a little extra grain will ensure that he hits his full growth and genetic potential, but without the risk of causing potential structural defects or health issues later on.

Think about your purpose for him- if you're not going to show him then there is no reason for him to be over-conditioned, and no reason to push him to grow as fast as possible (your does and your checkbook will probably thank you for that too!). If he's meant to be a part of your herd for the next several years I'd keep doing what you're doing and just give him time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

One thing nice about him having the genetics, but not being huge is he wont be as hard on your does and it is healthier for him. I wouldn't push him on gain, young junior bucks can get a little lanky as teenagers and then when they reach 2 1/2 they will beef out way easier. The people who are showing are feeding their bucks 6 to 10 lbs of feed a day of show feed and oils, ect..... to keep their guys all fat and sassy. Yes, it looks impressive and makes for nice photos, but not really all that healthy for them.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i dont think i would want much more weight on him. he looks in good order to me. p.s. i still like the name ruger!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  I'll try this weekend to get some more pictures. I definitely don't want him too fat or a hefty feed bill. But he could definitely use groceries to fill him out and put some cover on him. He's narrow along his body, you'd have to see him from the rear end and look up his back to see it. Can't really tell from the side view 

Since Ruger is already a famous Boer buck, my son picked the name that was suggested, Locked and Loaded  Sent his paperwork in, so hopefully it won't take too long to get it back.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks Everyone  I'll try this weekend to get some more pictures. I definitely don't want him too fat or a hefty feed bill. But he could definitely use groceries to fill him out and put some cover on him. He's narrow along his body, you'd have to see him from the rear end and look up his back to see it. Can't really tell from the side view
> 
> Since Ruger is already a famous Boer buck, my son picked the name that was suggested, Locked and Loaded  Sent his paperwork in, so hopefully it won't take too long to get it back.


When you re an ABGA member and get your password you can log in and do a search of names. So if you like "Locked and loaded" try searching for it and see if it is used a lot. then if it is you can adjust the name some. 
LIke instead of Ruger, you can do Ruged......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, yep we have the password  He'll have his herd prefix in front of his name so I was told that shouldn't be a problem if the name has been used before. I think my son's buck kid that he just sold had other goats with the same name as well. But, we always use the herd prefix


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well we've had the buck for a week, and so far he's getting settled in. He LOVES feeding time, haha. He's very easy going, but so stubborn at times lol
We have the girls/wethers trained with a Spanish word that means 'move it' so when I say it, they know they better go. This guy just looks at me like, yeah whatever. So then I have to move/push him while I say it to get him to move, otherwise he's a statue. It's kind of comical lol 
When we graze them, we'll carry a broom or rake handle, and just shake it at them if they try to go somewhere we don't want them to go <like the garden>, and he just stands like a statue....so you have to push on him to get him to move...lol

Tomorrow I'll recheck eyelids, check his feet, treat him with more permectrin to make sure he is lice free. Then I'll need a shower lol

I need to get some new pictures, haven't had a chance, but might be able to tomorrow.
Here is a video from the day we brought him home. The girls were ignoring him lol Of course I think all 3 of those does are bred now.


__
https://flic.kr/p/9489760715


----------

